# DIY Repair stand and 2" Hitch Carrier



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

So I've been slowly getting more and more into biking and I have found that I wanted or needed some things but some of the prices on these things are ridiculous. I can't justify them at least so I made my own. Can't take the credit for the bike repair stand but here are the pics and the link.

DIY BLOG: DIY Portable Bike Repair Stand






Ok So I had a few issues in the construction that I would like to share.

1. The main post was not able to accept a 1" pipe however a bench grinder will help you solve this problem.
2. Had a hard fitting the 3/4" pipe through the 1" pipe. Apparently not all pipes are truly round and not all t-fittings are straight. I was testing this with grease during the build and found where everything wasn't sliding smoothly. 
3. Try to find quality stands. I got cheap and ended up spending another $15 bucks replacing all of the hardware on the stand.

Other than that it was a pretty easy build. I spent a total of $160 bucks and I built two stands. My neighbor tossed in cash with me and it was a pretty good deal. The stand is EXTREMELY sturdy. I was very surprised at the stability. Very easy to work on with a chair or standing.

The other project was my first attempt at making something work when I don't have a lot of cash laying around. I was also getting tired of loading my bike in the back of the 4runner and cleaning up after I did so. I made it out of a cheapo 2" hitch cargo platform and with a few other odds and ends I came up with this.






I haven't tried it out yet but I plan on doing so here soon. I estimate that I can carry 4 bikes safely and without damaging or scratching anything up. I could use constructive criticism on this project. I am going to add some clearance lights on the trailer at the corners just to help with illumination at night. I sprayed the whole assembly with rubberized undercoating to keep rocks from chipping and stuff like that. It doesn't wiggle much though.

Total cost was 100 bucks with hardware and acquisition of the platform.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

How are you securing the bikes to the rack?


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

I used a long rubber bungee for vertical forces run over the top tube and then I ran a strap around the bikes securing them to the poles. I've driven up a mountain, high speed turns and even some emergency stopping due to a moron with very little to no bike movement. 
Update on how many bikes fit. I can squeeze 3 on there. I'm extending the rack with some channel steel and re-meshing it. Its a work in progress. 

I still consider it a better investment to the purchased racks. Loading and unloading is a snap. Securing takes only 5 min tops and while it might be handy to have someone else its not necessary. I'm also working on a locking system for the rack. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work. I'd like to see some pictures with bikes loaded into it.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

And here they are. You can see where I have to stretch it a little to get 4 on there. 

I really want to do a couple of things to the rack. First stretch it to fit the bikes. Second I want to see if I can either hinge the main support or I can slide the rack farther away from the vehicle so I get access to the rear cargo area again. Its a work in progress. Gotta put it on the back burner for now with the kiddeo coming. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosso (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice work. Like the finger block.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

yosso said:


> Nice work. Like the finger block.


Thank you. Hopefully before too long I can modify it for 4 bikes.

Then again I was also pricing out aluminum for a similar (1up style) rack. Mine wouldn't be fancy and fold but I know an aluminium welder or two and it might be worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

